# Riding in Coach-Upper or Lower level?



## kendawgbyrd (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm considering taking a trip to NYC Penn Station which consists of the Capitol Limited to WASH Union Station then the Northeast Regional to NYC Penn.

On my first leg, I have my choice of a coach seat on an upper or lower level.

Is there a preference you Amtrak riders have? Does the upper level afford more empty seats or a better sleeping experience?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 27, 2018)

There are just a few seats (10 or 12) on the lower level, generally used by those who can not climb the stairs to the upper level. On the upper level, try to have a seat away from the doors (noise) and the center stairs (bright light at night). I recommend a sleep mask, a personal blanket, and something you can use as a pillow (sweatshirt). There are just over 60 seats on the upper level.


----------



## Fred Wis. (Mar 27, 2018)

Upper level has a little better chance for scenery , in that where the track is cut through hills you will see something other than the side of the right of way. Lower seats have less people traffic moving around in the car. Lower can have a little more sound from the wheels.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 27, 2018)

The lower level seating is usually saved for those who have difficulty with the stairs. I have had a lower level reservation (since it happened to be a lower fare), and I was asked that if I had no difficulty with the stairs would I please sit on the upper level.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 27, 2018)

Upper has better views, has less track/truck noise, and you don’t have to go up and down the stairs to get between cars.

The lower level rides better and you’d be right near your bags (baggage area is lower level). Additionally, there’s much less foot traffic and fewer people, which will probably more than compensate for any slight increase in track/truck noise.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

